# Is Everyone Going South??



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Well you sure can tell it's almost Spring Break here. I went 10 miles north on the interstate this morning and 8 campers were going south. No Fema's either. 
Nor, any Outbacks. Sure wish I could go.........


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I hear ya, I'm still patiently waiting for our outback to arrive.








At least trying to be patient









Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Heading to Myrtle Beach April 8.........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

April 28th can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm thinking Fla Keys but it's 1,100 miles from the house.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This is the time of year we Yankees get jealous of you Redne...ahhh...Southerners.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We won't get out until May this year...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> This is the time of year we Yankees get jealous of you Redne...ahhh...Southerners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewww.....Jolly Man, 'tis not nice to make fun of us southerern people, the genteel southern ladies (yeah, right!)







would take offense! BTW, we welcome you "Yankees" with open arms........come, come spend your dollars!








South Georgia is becoming North North Fla., now. At least half of the real estate sold, right now, I would estimate is to Floridians or wanta be Floridians. Our city has even been featured several times in nationwide magazines because of it's growing popularity.
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

7heaven said:


> We won't get out until May this year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seven,
At least you have possession of you TT!! Been waiting for carpet since the 3rd of this month. Reckon the "carpet fairy" will come soon?







They "don't know where it's at". Have they ever heard of electronic tracking for packages/shipments via computer???








Darlene action


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Heading to Myrtle Beach April 8.........
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> ...


Great place Highlander, we spend a week there at Lakewood Campground every June, we cannot wait until the trip this year.

Taking it out for the first trip of the season this weekend, we are heading out for Tugaloo State Park in GA. Everyone have a great weekend, we will be thinking about you!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am heading out on April 14th.....without the Outback...

Gary


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I am heading out on April 14th.....without the Outback...
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]94451[/snapback]​


Gary,

Sorry about that.







Don't you just hate to leave it behind?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes I do, but they won't let me put it on the cruise ship!!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Yes I do, but they won't let me put it on the cruise ship!!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]94591[/snapback]​


No sense of humor, those captains!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Yes I do, but they won't let me put it on the cruise ship!!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]94591[/snapback]​


Well then







We can't feel too sorry for you.

Have fun!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sgalady said:


> .... the genteel southern ladies (yeah, right!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only human-like figures I am acquainted with who can smile sooooo sweetley while ripping someone a new .....face.... without any one else having a clue what's really goin' on.

Much to be learned from them....

Jolly, can you get that Smiley added to our standards?! THAT one could be the best ever


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do, but they won't let me put it on the cruise ship!!!!!
> ...


You aren't kidding!!! You know that they won't even let Zach and I have a campfire on the deck!!!! I mean with all the water, what could go wrong!!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Fire44 said:
> ...


Geeeeez!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Fire44 said:
> ...


You will have to roast marshmallows over the flame pit at the beef roaster!!!!

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Heading out tomorrow for four days!









And yes, as a matter of fact it is South... and a little bit West.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Heading out tomorrow for four days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be....Hawaii?

Have a great time!!!

Does PDX_Cowboy get to go too? Should be perfect timing for him to tree a few squirrels (even poorly played bagpipes can't match the happy bay of a beagle)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> That would be....Hawaii?


Don't I wish...Hawaii!











wolfwood said:


> even poorly played bagpipes can't match the happy bay of a beagle


Ain't that the truth!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You can't get to Hawaii with the OUTBACK in tow. I tried. I had to take that dang 15 day 'luxury ferry."


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> You can't get to Hawaii with the OUTBACK in tow. I tried. I had to take that dang 15 day 'luxury ferry."
> [snapback]94761[/snapback]​


ROFLMAO 15 day "luxury Ferry"
















Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> You can't get to Hawaii with the OUTBACK in tow. I tried. I had to take that dang 15 day 'luxury ferry."
> [snapback]94761[/snapback]​


By the way ... who wears socks on a ferry going to Hawaii









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > You can't get to Hawaii with the OUTBACK in tow. I tried. I had to take that dang 15 day 'luxury ferry."
> ...


Now thats Funny









John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thor said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > You can't get to Hawaii with the OUTBACK in tow. I tried. I had to take that dang 15 day 'luxury ferry."
> ...


Those aren't socks...my feet are really white. We wear boots a lot up here.


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

Also heading to Myrtle Beach, April 14th.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Call us crazy but the Outback is getting ready for the '06 shake down in Gettysburg, PA.

Looks like highs in the 50's lows in the 40's. Lots of campfire time!!!

Sure beats the tent we would've taken this time last year!!!


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Myrtle Beach too!!! April 13th!!!

Sharon sunny


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> You can't get to Hawaii with the OUTBACK in tow. I tried. I had to take that dang 15 day 'luxury ferry."
> [snapback]94761[/snapback]​


Time for a 'Pontoon Mod'??









We will be at the New Bern (NC) KOA on April 14


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

sunny The beaches of sunny Flordia we are staying at Topsail Hill
April 8th thru April 21st. Anyone interested?? Come on down. I make a mean cocktail.


----------

